# question about cooking fresh ham steaks



## dunroven

My husband and I love the taste of these fresh ham steaks, but our problem is that they are so tough! How do you cook them to make them come out tender? Any recipes fully appreciated!:sing:


----------



## thebaker

Wrong Post I deleted it.. Long Night.. GRRR...

Right Post Down below.. 
Grill ham steaks

Place them on a medium grill until heated through.

To pan-fry ham steaks, place them in a skillet on the stove over medium heat. Brown on each side and cook until heated through.

Make sure that you watch your ham steaks carefully so you do not overcook them. If you cook them too long they will be dry and tough and will lose most of their natural flavor. 

When handling your ham steaks you should make sure you do not use sharp objects such as forks or knives. Instead you should use spatulas and tongs to handle your meat. If you touch your meat and it springs back slightly, that is usually an indication that it is done right. If it does not spring back at all, you will know you cooked it way too long. 

The safest temperature to cook ham steaks at is generally 137 to 160 degrees. This will usually prevent any bacteria that would form while cooking foods at too low of a temperature. Also, it will prevent you from overcooking your ham as well.

Hope this is some help too you.


----------



## dunroven

This is about a 1/2 inch slice of ham, cut in the shape of a steak. Just a slice of ham called a fresh ham steak. I don't think I could bake it like a ham as it would just shrivel up and be so dry you couldn't eat it.

Any other suggestions maybe?


----------



## thebaker

dunroven said:


> This is about a 1/2 inch slice of ham, cut in the shape of a steak. Just a slice of ham called a fresh ham steak. I don't think I could bake it like a ham as it would just shrivel up and be so dry you couldn't eat it.
> 
> Any other suggestions maybe?


Sorry about that one post about whole ham. 

I've sometimes have used a oven to do my ham steak due to putting coke with pineapple on top if it to bake in the oven for about 5 mins. You can even do ham steaks in a crock-pot too.

Baked Ham Steak with Pineapple
1 1/2 pound ham steak
1 can pineapple rings if you like to use whole can you can I usually only put a few pineapple rings. 
brown sugar
cinnamon

You can add a can coke if like.. 

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

2. Trim off or slice through the fat on the edge of the ham in several places to prevent curling in the pan. (Don't have to) 

3. Place the ham steak in a shallow ovenproof pan and place the pineapple slices on top. Pour the pineapple juice over all. Pour a half can coke over the ham steak.

4. Place the ham steak in the oven and bake for 20 minutes (uncovered). I always cover mine.. 

5. After 20 minutes, remove the pan from the oven and turn the oven up to broil.

6. Baste the ham with the pan juices. Sprinkle a little brown sugar over the pineapple slices and dust with cinnamon. Pour the rest of coke over ham steaks. 

7. Return to oven and broil for 3 to 5 minutes or until the pineapple is lightly browned. Don't get the pineapple to brown just lightly. Serve each ham steak with a pineapple slice.

MMMM GOOD!! On the side we usually have mashed taters and green beans. 

One recipe for crock-pot ham steaks.
Layer them in the crock pot, with brown sugar, and pineapple juice. Let cook on low 6-9 hours. 

Let cook on low 6-9 hours.


----------



## Trisha-MN

We cook ours on the stovetop, simmered in water until almost done and then season however to finish off (e.g. cream of mushroom soup/rice, BBQ, garlic pepper).

If you are trying grilling them, perhaps parboiling them might work?


----------



## dunroven

Your recipe sounds really good! I think I might try that. It seems more conducive to the idea of FRESH ham steaks, which is ham steaks that are not cured. Every time I have tried to pan fry them, like you would a pork steak or a pork chop, they just get REALLY tough. I just don't know what would tenderize these things. I'm thinking we may not get anymore of them. I think the pineapple and brown sugar and all of that would be good on cured meat but not on fresh meat.

Thanks!


----------



## thebaker

Another idea.

You can make a ham steak with red eye gravy.

Ran across this recipe for fresh ham steaks.
Cook the ham steak through, getting a little caramelization on the edges. then add water -- making a ham broth; add proper amount of grits, and cook grits according to package directions.

Use quaker quick grits, so it is only about 5 minutes. You can top with chopped fresh chives, and season with salt and pepper. it is savory country comfort food.

To really amp up the goodness, fry up a couple of eggs, too, to serve on top.


This may give you some ideas on how to fix your fresh ham steaks. 
http://www.flyingpigsfarm.com/recipes.html

Good Luck..and let us know what you do..


----------



## beaglebiz

if its fresh, its not smoked, right?? Its like a lean pork steak??


----------



## dunroven

Its fresh, not cured, but not like pork steak, VERY tough. Anyway, I finally took it and cut it into cubes and then floured and fried it. It would have been great, except the phone rang and by the time I got back it was crunchy critters. My husband poured some sausauge gravy from breakfast over it and ate it anyway. He loved it. Asked it I'd make it again sometime only a little less crisp! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Trisha-MN

Sounds yummy! You also might like it as Pork Schnitzel. Mmmm sausage gravy - great for a cold, windy, rainy day like today.


----------

